

How to Become a Silicon Valley Mogul in 10 Easy Steps - pathik
http://www.aialex.com/2007/07/23/how-to-become-a-silicon-valley-mogul-in-10-easy-steps/

======
betaPass
you could have put a disclaimer:

Step -1: Get hold of Steve Job's creditcard Step 0: Stand 10 steps away from
the Bank, with a gun in your hand NOW,Take the rest of the 10 steps forward.
Easy! :-)

